

The Right (and Wrong) Way to Die When You Fall Into Lava - jdp23
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/12/the-right-and-wrong-way-to-die-when-you-fall-into-lava/

======
larrydag
I see a Mythbusters episode in the future!

------
JoeAltmaier
So, how DO you die when falling into lava?

~~~
mattadams
My guess: severe burns, pulmonary edema and cardiovascular collapse. I'm
basing this on the temperatures of lava vs. what would be expected inside of a
fully involved house fire (I used to be a volunteer fire fighter).

